# Veritas, Woodpecker or Kreg



## katy01 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've recently joined because I am setting up an all new shop. I've been a woodworker for a long time, but for various reasons I've been 30+ years without a shop to call my own.

I've about convinced myself to go for a Veritas router table package. I have used the Kreg Precision table set up and had a lot of niggling problems, some with the setting up, some with imperfections in the material, but a useable combination. And I like the looks and specifications of the Woodpecker combination, but it is a little pricey.

Two things I like about the Veritas: the steel top which suggests a lot of flexibility using magnetic stops and jigs, and the fact that it comes as a bench top unit which suggests more flexibility and mobility.

The question: has one of you a compelling case to make---a deal breaker--either for or against the Veritas, or for one of the others?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fred, only you can decide which table is right for you. I prefer the "Keep it simple" methods from Bob and Rick Rosendahl of the Router Workshop TV series. I do not think you will find enough versatility from using magnetic attachments on a router table to justify the big price tag.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

To keep things interesting, how about Incra?


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I made my own router setup. I looked at tons of them. I like the incra system which I have incorporated to my table. Never could justify the use of the magnetics for a router table. Just my opinion. If you build your own to your specs you will get many useful and satisfying years and jobs from it. This is just my opinion though.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had a Veritas table for at least 10 years, maybe 15. The router mounts to it very quickly and with a centering pin and the 1/4 or 1/2 " insert can be centered easily. It is very solid. It will easily outlast me and maybe my children too. I set it up as a benchtop. Because the router takes a few minutes to set up, you don't want to remove it to change bits and attached to the table it is a little hard to get at with the router clamps, router handles, etc in the way.

I also have a couple of home made tables that use an insert plate. My router is just held in with gravity so when I want to make a bit change I just pop the router and insert out of the table and lay it on the top and everything is easy to get at. I can also use the router freehand with the plate still attached. I love Veritas tools and I still like that table but with what I know now, I would have just made my own table.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> Fred, only you can decide which table is right for you. I prefer the "Keep it simple" methods from Bob and Rick Rosendahl of the Router Workshop TV series. I do not think you will find enough versatility from using magnetic attachments on a router table to justify the big price tag.


Keeping it simple and only you can decide are great pieces of advice. Keep the wisdom coming Mike.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you looked at the router tables MLCS offers? I like veritas for some things, but their router table is probally in the same category price wise as festool


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Veritas and the MLCS Powerlift*



katy01 said:


> I've recently joined because I am setting up an all new shop. I've been a woodworker for a long time, but for various reasons I've been 30+ years without a shop to call my own.
> 
> I've about convinced myself to go for a Veritas router table package. I have used the Kreg Precision table set up and had a lot of niggling problems, some with the setting up, some with imperfections in the material, but a useable combination. And I like the looks and specifications of the Woodpecker combination, but it is a little pricey.
> 
> ...


My latest router table is the Veritas. I have gone all magnetic stops and jigs, and am in the process of installing a MLCS Powerlift in lieu of the discontinued boot jack.
This is to me S.O.T.A and will give me another router table to play with.
I set up each table for a specific cut, and leave it that way until everything is routed.
Using a different table always keeps routing interesting...
Veritas has a lot to offer.
Mark


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Have you looked at RT1000 ???
rt1000.com


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

MLCS Heavyweight and Precision Router Tables


----------

